# Bulls in javea.



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone who lives in Javea know where the bulls are running on the 15th of this month.Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> Does anyone who lives in Javea know where the bulls are running on the 15th of this month.Thanks.


same place as usual for San Juan - the parking near the new bus station Avda Palmela

here's a complete guide

javeamigos.com | FOGUERES DE SANT JOAN DE XÀBIA 2014

you do know that it's the toros embolados & doesn't start until 11pm?


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for that xabiachica,a bit late for me.I'll wait until july in denia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> Thanks for that xabiachica,a bit late for me.I'll wait until july in denia.



there are bulls on the Monday to Thursday at 7pm though - & also La Gran Cagada from 10am on the Thursday - that could go on all day, or it might be over in minutes!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> there are bulls on the Monday to Thursday at 7pm though - & also La Gran Cagada from 10am on the Thursday - that could go on all day, or it might be over in minutes!


La Gran Cagada??? I dread to think.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> La Gran Cagada??? I dread to think.


it involves a bull, an arena divided into a grid ............ and betting


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it involves a bull, an arena divided into a grid ............ and betting


Sounds like a load of bullsh1t to me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sounds like a load of bullsh1t to me!


yep


the bull has quite a following though




















by someone with a shovel & a bucket


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Someone has to say it... 

Shame on you; shame on anyone who finds entertainment through animal exploitation. 
I don't give a ra*s a** whether it's horse racing, dog racing, hare coursing, foxhunting, bull baiting, bull fighting, whatever; the list is endless. Its just wrong and completely unnecessary...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

whitenoiz said:


> Someone has to say it...
> 
> Shame on you; shame on anyone who finds entertainment through animal exploitation.
> I don't give a ra*s a** whether it's horse racing, dog racing, hare coursing, foxhunting, bull baiting, bull fighting, whatever; the list is endless. Its just wrong and completely unnecessary...


You took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

whitenoiz said:


> Someone has to say it...
> 
> Shame on you; shame on anyone who finds entertainment through animal exploitation.
> I don't give a ra*s a** whether it's horse racing, dog racing, hare coursing, foxhunting, bull baiting, bull fighting, whatever; the list is endless. Its just wrong and completely unnecessary...


I have friends who are vegetarians who make that very point. I never disagree with their point of view, but I will disagree with anyone who eats meat because there is exploitation everywhere. I have visited an abattoir and it is a gruesome place. If everyone had to do that once in their lives, there would be many more vegetarians. I studied agriculture after leaving school and can vouch for the exploitation, but when you work on a farm it is just a job. I never once was cruel in any way to an animal, but you couldn't become attached to any as they were just a commodity.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

There is one h*ll of a difference between killing under normally strictly controlled conditions and psychological and physical totrure associated with entertainment exploitation. one we can do something about, the other we cannot... 
See this as an example. A truckload of pigs being transported to a slaughterhouse was involved in a serious accident, many pigs were killed outright many more seriously injured. Despite the efforts of many on the scene animal rescue organisations, all approaches to rehome the injured and uninjured animals were rejected. Those that survived, injured or not, were merely loaded into another transporter and their journey continued...
Los santuarios quieren asistir a las víctimas de accidentes :: PACMA 

for those who may not have seen it... the single most powerful documentary on animal exploitation in all its forms ever made...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

All killing is brutal no matter what slant you put on it. We could all survive as vegetarians, but we choose not too!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Indeed we do, and it's a decision this carnivore is entirely happy with.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

whitenoiz said:


> for those who may not have seen it... the single most powerful documentary on animal exploitation in all its forms ever made...


I hadn't seen it. I got to 3:49. Dreadfully poorly written. If that's the most powerful documentary on animal exploitation ever made then the animals badly need somebody to do a better job on their behalf. Utter garbage.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> I hadn't seen it. I got to 3:49. Dreadfully poorly written. If that's the most powerful documentary on animal exploitation ever made then the animals badly need somebody to do a better job on their behalf. Utter garbage.


I tend to agree with you. Until recently I helped run a dog rescue and adoption charity and I still help out occasionally so it's clear where I stand on the issue of animal cruelty.
However I am sick, sometimes almost literally, so graphic are they, of these horror videos and photos that keep cropping up on Facebook.
These are usually posted and shared by people who either by word or deed are already against any form of cruelty to animals so why distribute this animal cruelty porn? 
Just as well there is an 'I don't want to see this' facility.
We see enough examples of cruelty at our shelter without being exposed to horrific images from all over the globe on the internet.
What purpose do these images serve, I wonder?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well...........

to be fair to the OP...
the bull running, the toros embolados & la gran cagada will happen whether he is there or not


so if he wants to experience any of them, & make up his own mind, he is welcome to & it's not up to us to tell him he shouldn't

maybe after he does he'll agree with you


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Hat, coat, I'm outta here...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The OP was just asking for information. The place for arguing about the pros and cons is La Tasca, surely? We know from past comments that people are put off asking for information on the forum when the thread turns into a polemic.


----------

